# An introduction, Ninewells and getting IUI on the NHS



## tiger900 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hello All!

It has taken me an age to pluck up the courage to come on an ask a few questions so please be gentle if I'm posting in the wrong place.

I am on the waiting list at Ninewells (Dundee) for IVF, I am covered by Forth Valley Healthboard and having spent 4yrs trying now I am getting worried. I am 30 as of last week, and have PCOD, hubby is perfect it's just me who is broken, but we have been told we have unexplained infertility as my hormone levels are now normal, but I have a possible blocked tube following HSG results also.

We have done 2 rounds of clomid and then got sent to ninewells, put on the IVF waiting list (this was last feb) and here we are, we have also had  2 probable miscarrages. So really I have a few questions for you all that you may be able to offer your wisdom on.

1. Has anyone managed to get IUI from Forth Valley, my GP who was Gyne wants me to persue this with the healthboard after I was told by the FV consultant that they don't support IUI due to poor sucess rate, the ninewells consultant thinks hubby and I have a good change of IUI working due to age and current findings as does my GP. So has anyone experience of this, suggested line of approach or who to contact?

2. Because we are going straight to IVF and we only get 2 attempts with FV I have very mixed feelings about having it at all. I really want children but I have a very big problem with embryos in storage and not getting used. How do you deal with this? Can you deal with it emotionally? I feel like I'm shelving children I will never have   

I jut don't know how you all cope with it.


----------

